# Do you have pet insurance, and have you used it?



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got the free 2 months AKC insurance when I registered Rocky...just in the nick of time! When he cut his ankle, his medication and stitches have cost me $350. Fortunately, since it was an accident he was covered and I will be getting $250 of that back. I had been thinking about getting insurance for Shelby, but this has sealed the deal for me. I will be making sure that they're both insured.

How many of you have your pets insured, and have you had to use it?


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't have it, but sometimes I wish I would have gotten it. I have one dog who has cancer and one dog with presumably an autoimmune disease. It's been very costly to pay 100% out of pocket.


----------



## Spitfire22 (Jun 9, 2005)

I have ins. through PetCare and I have used it when Tidus had knee surgery. The surgery was $1500.00 and it was covered. Now, remember most policies will state that having one or more knee's done is considered bilateral. So if Tidus needs the same knee done again or the other one done he will have a maximum of $1500.00 left for either knee.

Because there is a total lifetime amount payable for bilateral knees. In our case (GSD) the total lifetime ammt is $3,000 (I think) The same applies for hips ect. My premium is $45.00 a month but that will rise as Tidus gets older.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

When we adopted Jesse at 8 weeks we got 60 days free pet insurance but when I looked at the cost, and for how long they would cover him for, I opted out, instead I budget $100 a month in a dummy vet account in Quicken so I have the money there if needed.


----------



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

where my aunt works we get pet insurance








havent used it yet, but it sure does give peace of mind


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

I signed Yukon up for pet insurance when he was 9mths old. The monthly fee is cheaper if you sign up while your dog is a puppy.

I had to use it last month when Yukon sliced opened his thigh muscle on the side of our house during his nightly romp outdoors.

The vet bill was $415, I got $321 back.

I'm very happy I have Vet insurance. Certainly takes a lot of the stress off knowing Yukon is covered for life.


----------



## Janine16 (Dec 10, 2008)

we have insurance too, and pay a slightly higher premium $78 CAD to have preventative care covered too, we get 80% (I think it is 80%) of the costs back after we have paid the deductible each year. So we got some of the costs back for neutering, vaccinations, bloods before neutering etc plus when he ate one of those nasty grass heads we got 80% of the costs back for vet appointment and antibiotics. 

We would end up dipping into the money if we put it aside and I figured that it was better to pay a bit more each month knowing that whatever reason I take him to the vet for we will get some of the costs come back to us. I didn't want to find I was in a position where Hardy needed the vet and we were wondering how on earth we were going to pay for it. At least this way I pay the bill but know that in a couple of weeks will get a chunk of the money back again. Bit like Alberta Blue Cross but for dogs :0)

Maybe over the years it doesn't work out so cost effective but at the moment it makes me feel better.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I was bored one day at work so I grabbed a pamphlet and crunched the numbers. For the first year of life, if you have a normal healthy dog, and you decided to spay/neuter, you ended up paying more money having the insurance than if you paid out of pocket. It was in the range of $50-$100 more. IMO your money would be better off in some kind of savings account that you keep aside for the dogs.

Oh, I believe it was VPI that I looked at.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have VPI with the standard wellness rider for both of my dogs. I think it is worth it. the wellness rider allows for 2 check ups, vaccines, & heartworm meds and I have received most of my premiums back. I also had a staph infection, stitches and a intestinal blockage this year so I have received much more than I paid.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i have petplan. ~$21/month. $8000/yr coverage, 10% copay after $200 dedictible. it is no good for preventative type care, but that is not was kills the pocketbook. for that stuff, you could try to put a little aside. what looks good about petplan is they dont have loopholes excluding, for example, conditions that could be considered hereditary (HD for example)

putting $50/month aside sounds good, but after even 4 years of doing that, you have set aside $2400. i have seen too many surgeries/injuries/medications in the health section where $2400 wont come close to covering things. additionally, many problems, treatment and meds can be ongoing for years. 

Titus, im not sure what you were talking about regarding any maximum for the knee situation you were describing. i know in the U.S., there is no maximum for hips or any other condition as far as i know, excepts whatever yearly maximum you have, but that yearly maximum renews every year. if my dog has her left hip replaced this yr at a cost of $5000, then the other hip next yr at the same cost, they will both be covered. all i would pay is the first $200, then 10% of what si left.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

sorry, not Titus, i meant JAPD.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been investigating this for Anna through PetPlan. I plan on signing her up later this month...I'm more concerned if anything major ever happens to her.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I have an automatic savings plan that puts $50/month into a special account for vet bills (I do not use this money for any routine vet expenses, it's only for emergencies). I also have other emergency savings accounts I could dip into if Mayzie required surgery, etc. If you don't have the money in savings to cover major surgery, treatment, etc, I would go with the insurance.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a PetPlan for Anton. And I'm very happy I did sign him up because now I know then when down the road he will need the meds for his hips and the hip replacement it will be covered so I did not feel that his hip displasia diagnosis was a death sentence for him. I would have to save a long time for $4500 THR, but then you still need money for supplements, gas for transportation, rehabilitation, and who knows what can happen along the road.

After Yana's freak accident (a woman falling on top of her and dislocating Yana's perfect good to excellent hip) we had to come up with thousands NOW, and we didn't have any insurance. After the surgery cost now we have to pay $30 months for her supplements and she's only two years old and healthy otherwise. Take a look at the numbers at this scenario...


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I considered it, but, I figured that there would be more exemptions than actual coverage and decided against it. My plan for any major expenses would be from my line of credit. I have tried to set up the monthly savings and have not been very successful - but I try.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I don't trust it. Pet insurance companies have gatekeepers working EXTREMELY HARD to prevent clients from collecting when surgery finally does come up. 

I love hearing stories where the insurance company did pay for a surgery. That's ideal. 

Here in Germany, we have very a pet insurance plans that say they will pay for surgeries. The vets that I have had here reccomend only one insurance company, and it doesn't pay for much unfortunately, and does not often come through for the clients regarding most surgeries, according to the vets.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quoteutting $50/month aside sounds good, but after even 4 years of doing that, you have set aside $2400. i have seen too many surgeries/injuries/medications in the health section where $2400 wont come close to covering things


I totally agree. I don't have insurance (wish I did) but if I just take Heidi's allergy injections. They average $1000 per year and she has been getting them for eleven years now









That doesn't even cover all the other health issues she has - chronic pancreatitis, repeated UTI's, SIBO and the list goes on.....

Her ear surgeries alone cost $3000 and all of her medications she needs on a monthly basis run about $400 and that doesn't include any supplements.

I am signing my next puppy up before it is even born









Michaela


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, just last weekend Anton ended up in emergency and thank God it was nothing serious but we left there $1100. I'll let you know if the insurance paid their part.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Let us know Oksana...I'm thinking about Petplan so I would like to see how they respond to your claim.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I might be signing Chrono up with Petsecure which is a canadian version of Petplan. He's a very large german shepherd so his chances of getting HD are even greater.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i had posted this on another threat about pet insurance:

_ one of the techs at my vets office just had her dobermans hip replaced. it costs over $5100. she paid about $700, and pet plan paid the rest. that policy paid out $4400 in one year, more than the total premiums she will pay over the life of her dog. (interestingly, the vet office only advertises VPI pet insurance-they would have excluded this as hereditary)_

at least two other techs use Petplan as well. i was talking to them yesterday, and none had ever had a claim denied unless 1) it was for routine care-i.e. not illness/injury/disease related) or 2) it was related to a condition that it was known the dog had before signing up for the insurance (there were previous vet visits/treatment for that specific condition)

i knew going in that Petplan was not a wellness plan. some pet insurance plans cover routine care quite well, but have all types of exclusions for injuries/illness/surgery, maximum limits for a given condition, maximum lifetime benefits, exclusions for "hereditary" conditions, and so on....in other words, the major financially ruinous events. routine check ups/vaccinations etc..arent going to break the bank.


----------



## wbzorker (Sep 11, 2008)

I've used the AKC Pet Healthcare plan for at least 7 years now. 

My female, Willow, has had a cruciate ligament repair and been on pain killers for several years. Couple that with occasional intestinal problems and I've had thousands of dollars paid off more than the premiums.









Then there's Cairo. He's been getting allergy shots for years and is on two other allergy medications besides. He also gets 2 medications for pannus. Again, they've paid out thousands more than the premiums.








I'm getting a new puppy next month. You can bet that we'll have insurance.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

My last GSD got cancer and I couldn't afford to even try chemo. The different specialists visits alone cost amost a couple of thousand dollars. Now I'm trying to "do right" by Lainey and I got insurance through AKC. it is expensive but if I need it, it's there- like my own.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just wanted to let those who's interested about Petplan know that I have received the reimbursement check from them for $550, exactly as I was expecting according to my policy. It took them less than a week to process the claim and I'm very pleased to see how efficient and hassle free it was. 

I just faxed the claim and ask my regular vet to fax them Anton's complete health history file (since it was our first claim). I am very happy, just with this claim the insurance expense for this year already paid for itself. Hopefully the rest of the year will be accident free, I truly have enough of big vet bills and stress at the moment.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes and yes. Lucy has come to know the vet office very well in her first year. In her first month home she got pneumonia and it costs me $3000 in vet bills. After that happened, i decided shes getting insurance.

I got her on petplan and for about $400 a year it covers everything including heritary stuff which is pretty much everything with gsd's. Since then she got a little demodectic mange under her mouth and it would have cost me $500+ without insurance. I just paid the first $200 and they cover the rest for the rest of her life. If it comes back, no $200 copay. 

If something big like the pneumonia comes along again, im covered. If it doesnt, im happy because i have a healthy dog







but atleast i have peace of mind.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07Just wanted to let those who's interested about Petplan know that I have received the reimbursement check from them for $550, exactly as I was expecting according to my policy. It took them less than a week to process the claim and I'm very pleased to see how efficient and hassle free it was.
> 
> ........just with this claim the insurance expense for this year already paid for itself.


good deal. exactly the experiences of others i know of who use PetPlan.


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

I have Karloff on PetPlan, thanks to advice from roxy84 and some other fine folks here. I haven't needed to use it yet and hope I never will, but I'm glad I have it. During Tuco's last couple of years I was sorry I didn't have insurance.


----------



## zarburg (Mar 14, 2009)

I have it on my new pup, wish i had it on the older one.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't have insurance for my dogs. Bella has had a number of accidents, and I usually think about it after them as they can get to be quite costly. But I think overall it's probably close to a wash, and she's getting to be less accident-prone.

My husband and I live on his USMC income currently, as my school schedule keeps me fromg getting a job right now. It's difficult, and we don't always have much in savings and we're quite often tight at the end of a pay check. Since Bella is so accident prone, and especially since we now have a puppy, we decided to get a credit card that is just in case of doggie-emergencies.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Yep, I have both the boys enrolled with PetPlan. 
I file a claim every time I order Gunner's Viokase powder and I get my reimbursement check within two weeks. No hassles, no headaches. It's been wonderful and the money it's saving us is crazy.
And what I really love about this company is that there's no lifetime payout limit per condition. They'll continue to cover 80% of his prescription (and anything else he may need down the road) for the rest of his life.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I wish the insurance companies would take pedigree, hip rating, and other information into account on the premiums. If you have a dog with a good genetic background the chances of genetic related surgery goes way down...so, so should the premiums.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Do you have pet insurance, and have you used i*

Well, I signed him up for PetPlan...came out to 26 dollars a month for the Gold Plan, with a 200 dollar deductible and a 90% pay off. The pricing differences between plans was so small I didn't think I'd miss the extra 4-5 dollars a month to get the gold plan. 

I still wish they would take hip certifications into account.


----------

